# on the toilet / in the bathroom



## SwissJeremy

I heard often that in the US the term toilet is kind of offensive. So usually you'd ask "excuse me, where is your bathroom" instead of "excuse me, where is your toilet?" But how about the phrase: "I'm on the toilet!" would you also think it a little offensive? and use "I'm in the bathroom" instead?


----------



## ewie

Even in the UK (where we are notoriously liberal about these things ~ _not really_), for someone to yell out to visitors _I'm on the toilet!_ would be frowned upon.
_I'm in the bathroom!_ is quite enough information


----------



## SwissJeremy

Okay but think of the following situation. A asks: "Where is Jake?" B:"I think he is on the toilet" or would it also be pretty informal(in British English) so that you'd use "I think he is in the bathroom"?


----------



## marget

To my American ears, "I'm on the toilet" is definitely offputting. I don't think anyone needs the level of precision "on the toilet" provides.


----------



## SwissJeremy

Thank you that's actually what I expected. You know "on the toilet" is just the most common way in German to express the given situations. That's why I was sure!


----------



## emilygray123

Definitely in the bathroom would do, it is a polite way of saying 'I'm on the toilet'.


----------



## Franzi

"On the toilet" _is _crude, but some people do say it.


----------



## ayed

Is it possible to euphemize either "i'm on the toilet or in the bathroom to be more polite ?
I am interested in..


----------



## Cagey

"In the bathroom" is more polite.

It is not considered polite to refer directly to these bodily functions.  "On the toilet" is too explicit.


----------



## Franzi

ayed said:


> Is it possible to euphemize either "i'm on the toilet or in the bathroom to be more polite ?
> I am interested in..



"I'm on the toilet" means "I'm taking a shit", basically.  "I'm in the bathroom" is nonspecific.  You could be washing your hands or something, so it's perfectly polite in most contexts.


----------



## ayed

Franzi said:


> "I'm on the toilet" means "I'm taking a shit", basically. "I'm in the bathroom" is nonspecific. You could be washing your hands or something, so it's perfectly polite in most contexts.


  many thanks, Franzi.


----------



## Nunty

Moderator's note:
The original question was very specific:


> But how about the phrase: "I'm on the toilet!" would you also think it a little offensive? and use "I'm in the bathroom" instead?


Please confine your discussion to this topic.

For those interested, there is a long discussion of the interesting topic of variations words used for the rooms involved in: 
"restroom", "washroom" and "bathroom"

Thank you very much.
Nunty


----------



## sheff u

*I *am from the *US.*


*I*n the old days it was offensive*;* now nobody cares*.*


----------



## mplsray

SwissJeremy said:


> I heard often that in the US the term toilet is kind of offensive. So usually you'd ask "excuse me, where is your bathroom" instead of "excuse me, where is your toilet?" But how about the phrase: "I'm on the toilet!" would you also think it a little offensive? and use "I'm in the bathroom" instead?



In American English, at least, in "I'm on the toilet," the word _toilet_ can mean only "the bathroom fixture used for defecating and urinating," and to say that one is on it is to say that one is defecating or urinating--if just using the fixture as a seat, and it was necessary to inform others of that fact, one would say, "I'm sitting on the toilet seat."

As in the case of slang, where someone learning English as an additional language is advised to avoid it unless he or she has a pretty good idea of how it will be received, such a student should avoid saying "I'm on the toilet" unless he knows how that will be received by the hearer.

"I'm in the bathroom," in the case of a private home or apartment, and "I'm in the restroom," if one is using public facilities, are preferable to say if you are replying to someone asking about your whereabouts, if it is, in fact, necessary to reply to the questioner.


----------



## tedgale

Beautifully expressed.

Perhaps our Swiss questioner would be interested in the contemporary idiomatic expression "Too much information!" or "TMI!"

As in...."Where are you?"
"I'm on the toilet."
"TOO MUCH INFORMATION!"


----------



## 조금만

What no-one seems to have picked up so far is that the preposition matters, too. I can well remember my granny reproving me many years ago: "Don't say ON the toilet, dear. We say IN the toilet." (the context is British English: no-one in Britain uses "bathroom" for any room that doesn't have a bath or shower in it unless they think it's hip to sound American).

The point of granny's reproof is that the preposition determines how we interpret the word "toilet".  He's IN the toilet simply means "In the _room_ which we call the toilet" and so no more involuntarily unpleasant images are called up by that phrase than by the preferred US euphemism.  By contrast "He's ON the toilet" conjures up a very graphic image of the person's location and putative activity, perched on the actual toilet bowl (or what a German landlady of mine, in a language which tackles similar problems in slightly different ways, used to refer to in her cleaning instructions as "das eigentliche Gerät selbst" [the actual item of equipment itself]

So yes, although sensibilities are nowadays less acute: no native speaker of British English would find "in the toilet" offensive. But some would take (mild) exception to "on the toilet" if used in polite company.


----------



## InFrance

Yes *I* totally agree with the above post!  If someone asked where *I* was I woulm immediately reply ' I*'*m IN the toilet'- it's also quite common in the UK to have the toilet seperated from the bathroom so it's literally just a tiny box room with nothing but a toilet.  In this case, you are left no other option than to say 'I'm in the toilet' because you are most certainly not in the bathroom (which is usually next door).

Incidentally, I think that if you wanted to use the preposition 'on' rather than 'in' saying : 'I'm on the loo' is a lot less crude!


----------



## 조금만

InFrance said:


> [...]
> Incidentally, I think that if you wanted to use the preposition 'on' rather than 'in' saying : 'I'm on the loo' is a lot less crude!



Agreed. But then, by using "loo" rather than "toilet" you have shifted register into the familiar/colloquial anyway, so that the boundaries of what is considered polite have moved as well. 

That said, my personal reaction would be that something like the same distinction still applies to the in/on contrast even when using "loo".  I might shout out "I'm on the loo" if I heard my wife calling out to me when I was seated in that spot, but if the person seeking me was my mother-in-law I think I would instinctively say "in".  Alas, my granny passed away long before anyone had ever used the term "loo", so we can't consult her...


----------



## InFrance

Indeed - I totally agree with this. It's a shame your Granny isn't with us to consult! 

Right, all said and done, I'm off to the loo! <--->


----------



## catlady60

조금만 said:


> What no-one seems to have picked up so far is that the preposition matters, too. I can well remember my granny reproving me many years ago: "Don't say ON the toilet, dear. We say IN the toilet." (the context is British English: no-one in Britain uses "bathroom" for any room that doesn't have a bath or shower in it unless they think it's hip to sound American).


To my American ears, if someone is IN the toilet, he or she is actually swimming in the toilet bowl!


----------



## mathman

I think some of this is context-dependent. If I am in the bathroom, and the phone rings, and one of my family comes up to the bathroom door, knocks, and says "You've got a phone call." I would not reply "I'm in the bathroom," since that would properly be met with a derisive comment. I could say "I'm on the toilet," though I might also say "I can't come right now. Tell them I'll call back in a few minutes." Which response I give would depend on a number of things.

I certainly, as an AE speaker, would not say "I'm in the toilet," as that might be followed by unwelcome offers of assistance.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

I don't ever use the word 'toilet' unless I am in a public place in the UK asking where the toilets are. I was brought up to regard the word 'toilet' as vulgar. In a public place we would ask "Where is the Ladies', please?" and I suppose I might still say that. Men would ask "Where is the "Gents'?" ( That's short for "Ladies' Convenience", "Gentleman's Convenience".) I am not sure when I might use  "the Ladies'" these days: perhaps I never do.

Informally, I use the British word 'loo', if necessary. In more formal situations, I see no need whatsoever to announce exactly where I am going or where I am. I just say something like "Excuse me, I'll be back in a moment". or " I'm busy right now"

In our house, we can tell where people are by the way a voice sounds from the 'loo'.
This has nothing to do with being prudish or reticent about bodily functions. The considerations are appropriacy and need to know.



Hermione


----------



## natkretep

There are occasions when you do want explicit information - eg checking with a child about what they are doing.



> *Parent *(_through the door_)_:_ What are you doing in the loo?
> *Child*: I'm sitting on the loo!


 
And given that toilet usually refers to the room rather than the seat in BE, you might even get



> *Child:* I'm on the toilet pan!


----------



## preppie

"In the bathroom" and "On the toilet" would both be considered less than polite answers except to immediate family, at least in my circle of friends.  Circumstances and context dictate the proper response.  To someone at the door or on the phone we generally use the word "indisposed'.  Let the audience think what they want but I am not coming to the door or the phone.

Within the family (extended or immediate) there are lots of phrases that are used - polite and otherwise, including "going to (use) the bathroom", "have to use the toilet", potty,  can, etc.


----------



## Harry Batt

Back to the question:  _But how about the phrase: "I'm on the toilet!" would you also think it a little offensive? and use "I'm in the bathroom" instead? _

I think the Quebecois have it.  Knock on any locked toilet door in Québec or Florida Fort Lauderdale to hear, "Il y a quelq'une!" which translates "Someone is in here!"


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

"I'm in the jacks" would be the colloquial Irish equivalent. I'd say it to people I know, but probably not to strangers.

"I'm in the bathroom" is acceptable in all contexts.


----------



## калина

Growing up in Canada, I was always told that "on the toilet" is too rude to be used with people who are not family. Even as a child I was told to use "in the bathroom" or even "indisposed" on the phone. However, in Europe, I am regularly ridiculed or misunderstood when I say I am going to the washroom or bathroom because most toilets here are separated from the bathroom. 



tedgale said:


> "The Toronto Maple Leafs are in the toilet this season" = the team is performing poorly.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi,

In a text that I wrote on one of my more recent airport experiences, I also wrote this passage:

_I was really hungry and thirsty, so I took my time eating an apple and drinking up the tea that was left in my thermo flask. I then went to the bathroom (I had to go), and finally had some real trouble finding the right check-in level_.

I asked an English friend of mine to have a look at the text and comment on any possible language issues she might encounter.
Among other things, she told me that _I then went to the bathroom _sounded decidedly American to her, and that I should write _I then went to the *toilet*_ instead, if I wanted to stick with British English (which I generally try to do).

Now I've read further up in this thread that English foreros also agreed with foreros from the US on that "I'm on the toilet" sounded too "specific or detailed" and that "I'm in the bathroom" definitely provided enough information in the given context.

So does _I then went to the bathroom / I'll just go the bathroom / Where's the bathroom here, please?_ become increasingly normal in Britain too nowadays (as opposed to saying "toilet"), or is that sentence of mine an exception in some way?


----------



## panjandrum

Sidjanga said:


> Hi,
> 
> In a text that I wrote on one of my more recent airport experiences, I also wrote this passage:
> 
> _I was really hungry and thirsty, so I took my time eating an apple and drinking up the tea that was left in my thermo flask. I then went to the bathroom (I had to go), and finally had some real trouble finding the right check-in level_.
> 
> I asked an English friend of mine to have a look at the text and comment on any possible language issues she might encounter.
> Among other things, she told me that _I then went to the bathroom _sounded decidedly American to her, and that I should write _I then went to the *toilet*_ instead, if I wanted to stick with British English (which I generally try to do).
> ...


Oh dear.
This raises quite a different question from that of terminology.

As a younger panj, I often wondered at the heroes of fiction who never, not ever, never ever ever, have any need to perform any of the routine bodily functions we all know so well.

The thing is, if you are writing for a general BE audience, unless your visit to the bathroom, toilet, washroom, loo, or whatever is absolutely essential to the narrative, you shouldn't mention it at all.


----------



## Sidjanga

panjandrum said:


> Oh dear.
> This raises quite a different question from that of terminology.
> 
> As a younger panj, I often wondered at the heroes of fiction who never, not ever, never ever ever, have any need to perform any of the routine bodily functions we all know so well.
> 
> The thing is, if you are writing for a general BE audience, unless your visit to the bathroom, toilet, washroom, loo, or whatever is absolutely essential to the narrative, you shouldn't mention it at all.


Hi Panj,

I surely see your point (and basically agree), and as a younger Sidjanga, I too wondered at that fascinating quality of fiction and comic heroes.
But the thing is that on the one hand, in that airport story I'm really not that type of fiction heroine and the "story" is really just a "text" (which I don't think I'm ever going to publish anywhere); and on the other, I of course had my reasons to specifically mention that particular detail  (though elaborating on that reason would definitely be off-topic here).

So may I get back to the terminology question and ask whether to your ears, "bathroom" in this or a similar context would be perfectly fine and "British enough" and maybe even the word of choice, or would it sound decidedly American to you, too?


----------



## panjandrum

Sidjanga said:


> Hi Panj,
> 
> I surely see your point (and basically agree), and as a younger Sidjanga, I too wondered at that fascinating quality of fiction and comic heroes.
> But the thing is that on the one hand, in that airport story I'm really not that type of fiction heroine and the "story" is really just a "text" (which I don't think I'm ever going to publish anywhere); and on the other, I of course had my reasons to specifically mention that particular detail  (though elaborating on that reason would definitely be off-topic here).
> 
> So may I get back to the terminology question and ask whether to your ears, "bathroom" in this or a similar context would be perfectly fine and "British enough" and maybe even the word of choice, or would it sound decidedly American to you, too?


OK - I understand.

If I were in your situation, I think would say "I went to the toilet" - or perhaps "I went to the Gents" (see Hermione's post, above).  The second of these is useful because its focus is on the location rather than the reason for visiting the location


----------



## Copperknickers

I think bathroom is incorrect, since in many British houses the bathroom is seperate to the toilet. You probably wouldn't say 'toilet' in front of the queen, but in any relatively informal context it's fine. It's not 'vulgar', just somewhat informal. Gents' or Ladies' is the best way of putting it I think if your in a high-end restaurant or something.


----------



## ewie

Sidjanga said:


> So may I get back to the terminology question and ask whether to your ears, "bathroom" in this or a similar context would be perfectly fine and "British enough" and maybe even the word of choice, or would it sound decidedly American to you, too?


Yes, it would definitely sound (too) American to me: _bathrooms_ are rooms you have at home.  As far as I'm aware that's one Americanism which has yet to make _any_ inroads into British English.
I'd say _I went to the toilet*s*_ (thereby avoiding sounding like I'm talking about the actual physical act ~ I might just be washing my hands), or, like Panjo _I went to the gents._


----------



## aes_uk

If I was at home, I would either say "I'm on the loo/toilet" and it wouldn't matter that is was informal because the only people who would hear me would be my family members. However, if I was in polite company or not at home, I would say "I'm in the bathroom" if the room had a shower or bath or if not, I would say "I'm in the loo/toilet", meaning "I'm in the room where the toilet is". So I agree with all the BE speakers.


----------



## JulianStuart

aes_uk said:


> If I was at home, I would either say "I'm on the loo/toilet" and it wouldn't matter that is was informal because the only people who would hear me would be my family members. However, if I was in polite company or not at home, I would say "I'm in the bathroom" if the room had a shower or bath or if not, I would say "I'm in the loo/toilet", meaning "I'm in the room where the toilet is". So I agree with all the BE speakers.



But you would never dream of saying "on the toilet", in polite company, right? That is too much information for English speakers on either side of the Atlantic.

Sidjanga's question seems to have brought the context from "at home" to how to refer to them "in public".


----------



## aes_uk

> But you would never dream of saying "on the toilet", in polite company,  right? That is too much information for English speakers on either side  of the Atlantic.


Of course not - as I said, I would only say that in the company of my family and *never *in polite company. I was just explaining which context it would be okay to say "on the toilet" in, but I personally would almost always say "I'm in the loo".


----------



## aaronsun666

<<I have merged aaronsun's question with a previous discussion specifically of in and on toilets and bathrooms. Please review the discussion above>>

The Big Bang Theory Season 03, Episode 07

Howard’s Mother: Howard, answer the door! I’m busy!
Howard: I’m busy too, you answer it.
Howard’s Mother: I can’t! I’m on the toilet!

'on the toilet' means Howard's mother's defecating or urinating, sitting on the porcelain stuff. Whereas, 'in the toilet' only implies his mother's in the bathroom.

Am I right?


----------



## Rover_KE

You are right.


----------



## Kwistax

I'd say you're right. "in" implies the room you're standing, or sitting, in.


----------



## aaronsun666

Thanks, Rover!


----------



## natkretep

Only I don't think Americans say 'in the toilet', do they? (They'd say 'in the bathroom' or similar.) To AmE speakers, a 'toilet' is always the pan, not a room. And BBT is American.


----------



## LesStrater

natkretep said:


> Only I don't think Americans say 'in the toilet', do they? (They'd say 'in the bathroom' or similar.) To AmE speakers, a 'toilet' is always the pan, not a room. And BBT is American.


I was going to say that it depends on the age of the American, because decades ago you would see a "Toilet" sign on a wall indicating the location of what we now call a _public washroom_.  But then I entered "toilet sign" into Google Images and see that there are plenty of those signs still in use.


----------



## JulianStuart

natkretep said:


> Only I don't think Americans say 'in the toilet', do they? (They'd say 'in the bathroom' or similar.) To AmE speakers, a 'toilet' is always the pan, not a room. And BBT is American.


The previous threads do indeed suggest that Americans often/generally refer to the specific porcelain piece as the "toilet" and that's what they think of when you say the word.  So "in the toilet" is not a good place to be


----------



## Parla

And the mother would indeed say "I'm in the bathroom", not "on the toilet".


----------



## Language Hound

Parla said:


> And the mother would indeed say "I'm in the bathroom", not "on the toilet".


Didn't you mean to type _*in* the toilet_?


----------



## fivejedjon

aaronsun666 said:


> 'on the toilet' means Howard's mother's defecating or urinating, sitting on the porcelain stuff. Whereas, 'in the toilet' only implies his mother's in the bathroom.


If she is in the toilet, she is most likely on the toilet for most of the time.


----------



## Parla

> Did you mean to type _*in* the toilet_?


No; I meant what I said. Americans who are using (on) the toilet wouldn't say that in the circumstances described by the OP. They'd use "in the bathroom".


----------



## LesStrater

Parla, only if the room has a bath tub in it.  If there is only a sink and toilet it's common to say "in the powder room", or "in the washroom".


----------



## JulianStuart

<Moderator note.  Aaronsun666's thread has been merged with a previous discussion.  Please read from the top to avoid reduplication   There are other threads on AE vs BE names for bathroom vs. half-bathroom vs lavatory etc select your favourite topic and search for it>>


----------



## Language Hound

Parla said:


> Americans who are using (on) the toilet wouldn't say that in the circumstances described by the OP. They'd use "in the bathroom".


I respectfully disagree.
I have often used "on the toilet" in the very same circumstances.
Admittedly, "I'm in the bathroom" is a lot less graphic than "on the toilet,"
which means I'm sitting on the toilet doing my business (evacuating my bowels or bladder).
If I say _I can't answer the door.  I'm in the bathroom._,
this might mean:
1) I'm naked and about to get into the shower.
2) I'm on the toilet.
3) I'm indisposed.


----------



## Language Hound

LesStrater said:


> Parla, only if the room has a bath tub in it.  If there is only a sink and toilet it's common to say "in the powder room", or "in the washroom".


Americans normally do not make this distinction.  Even when out somewhere (at a mall, in a restaurant), Americans use the word "bathroom," e.g., _I have to go to the bathroom/men's room/ladies' room._
_Merriam-Webste_r even defines _ladies' room_ as follows:





> *ladies' room*
> 
> _noun_: a public bathroom for use by women and girls


And a _ladies' room_ certainly does not have a bathtub in it.

As for "powder room" and "washroom," I really can't imagine the mother in the
original post we are responding to (#37) using either of these terms to tell her son where she is/what she's doing.


----------



## Loob

Howard's mother is, characteristically, embarrassing.

That's why the scriptwriters have her say "I'm on the toilet".


----------



## Parla

> Americans normally do not make this distinction.


Precisely, Language Hound.  My home has one room containing a toilet, sink, and tub and another containing only a toilet and sink. Neither has ever been called a "powder room" or "washroom", by me or anyone else. I _might_ call the second a _lavatory_, but that's rather old-fashioned. In real-estate parlance, the apartment would be described as having "1½ bathrooms".


----------

